# Tee's Does



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Came home from work to find two adorable does :stars:
Cypress Valley VR Miss T x Timberwood Turtle Soup *S. One girl with blue eyes. I can't tell for sure yet if they are polled


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So. Stinking. Adorable!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh the white one looks polled, not sure about the other.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry the pics are so big ! ACK ! I forgot to shrink them LOL too excited about them being does ! I'm so please with Turtle. One buck / five does


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

it will be interesting to see if the white doe develops any color over the next several weeks. Right now she is solid white


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

If I were betting, I'd say both girls are polled


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Love the first one! She is a looker!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Adorable is certainly the right word! Love the brown and black one!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Awwww......they are soooo cute ! Congrats


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

So cute and polled! yay!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

those eyes!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

OMGosh!!! How cute!!! I LOVE that first one! :drool: and they eyes! Oh man I love Blue Eyes! Polled and BEs! Can't get much better  well it could if they had wattles! :lol: 

Congrats on your girls!


----------



## NaNaGoat_ (Sep 13, 2013)

Congratulations they are adorable !


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Love them


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Have you been able to tell if their polled yet? I have a polled alpine doe!! I LOVE when the babies don't need to be disbudded!!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone and YES, both girls are polled !


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

chigarden said:


> Thanks everyone and YES, both girls are polled !


LUUUCKY!!! My alpine doe had polled twin doelings!! Congrats!!


----------



## Angie (Nov 6, 2013)

Those are really cute babies. Love the color on both of them.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow , aren't they precious !! Congrats ,they are gorgeous !


----------

